# Craft Robo Pro - Idiot



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

So I just got my Craft Robo Pro ... 

What is the carrier sheet? Whats its job? I want to run a test cut but do I need to involve this carrier sheet object??

LOL sorry Im so dumb guys.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Doug . . . . try this You Tube on the Craft Robo



YouTube - Craft ROBO Pro contour Cuts Decals

hope it helps . .

Diane
;o)


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Where in the video did it say anything about a carrier sheet?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

this machine is not user friendly and I cannot find any realistic information on getting this to work.

So far I have printed my work with registration marks... Put the paper in the machine.. THen in Illustrator I go to CUT/PRINT.. it searches for the registration marks for a few moments and then gives up. Half the time looking right at the registration marks, and half the time not.

Then it gives "MARKERROR" and sits there.




And how do you know if you are giving the right amount of blade? Its going to cut the heck out of the machine.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Doug,

I'm sorry you're having troubles. Registration marks can be a little frustrating at first, but you'll get there.

Even I have trouble with them from time to time.

When you get that error, hit "Enter" on your plotter's control panel, then align your BLADE again (not the laser eye) to just within your reg marks. Then hit cut/plot in Illy again.

Which type of reg marks are you using? I use Graphtec Type 2 that look like little corners on your design.

Align your blade within the green area on the attached pic. It's best if you can be dead-center of that green area.

If you get an error again, just hit "Enter" on your plotter's control panel again, re-align your blade, then hit cut/plot again.

If you're having troubles, I can try to take some video and post it. (I need to borrow my parents' camera, tho, so it will take a while).

As for your carrier sheet...I wouldn't use the one that came with your plotter for inkjet transfers as you cannot use it on your heat press.

If you're using Jet-Pro SofStreth, you can use a downforce of about 30 g (setting 3), and cut just through the polymer and weed that, leaving your backer paper in-tact.

If you would like to order carrier sheets for inkjet transfers, buy Magic Mask from Beacon Graphics.

Please let me know if you're still having troubles. I know this machine pretty much inside and out.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> Hi Doug . . . . try this You Tube on the Craft Robo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware that in that video they're showing their own proprietory software when cutting. That's not the software that comes with this machine.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, doug, also, which registration mark are you lining up to? WHen you're looking at your plotter, it should be the bottom right reg mark.

Just thought I'd point that out.

And as far as blade...make sure your blade is only sticking out of its holder about the thickness of a credit card.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Im doing exactly that. The red lazer light will be looking right at the registration mark and then it will just give an error. I hate this machine.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, by the way. Yes to all of your questions. I am all the same settings and everything as you mention/described.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

There's a possibility that your machine might have been damaged in shipping.

If it's looking right at your reg mark, then there's probably a problem. Any time mine has caught the edge of a reg mark, it's read it, and gone on to read the rest of them.

Give it a few more tries, and if there's still a problem with it, there is probably a hardware issue.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah I have tried it probably 50 times... 

If it's broke - thats going to suck... I waited 2 weeks for this darn thing.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh...one last thing...where on your sheet are your reg marks? Are they COMPLETELY within your pinch rollers? If there's any overlap at all, you will run into problems.

You need to leave a margin on your sheets for your pinch rollers.

If they're within your rollers, then again, there's prolly a problem with your hardware.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, my registration marks are within the rollers.

When the machine does appear to read the registration mark [this happend maybe twice] it only scoots about a half inch to look for the other one... and gives up very quickly. [The other one is about 4.5 inches away].

I've determined this machine is a piece of trash... Sigh.

thanks for all of the hints and tips Chani.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I hate to say, but I'd call this one damaged in shipping. 

I know you're going to give up on this machine, and for that I'm sorry. 

Graphtecs really are good machine, but sometimes one may slip through and be a dud, but also, sometimes they're dropped in shipping, which can damage them. 

I wish you the best no matter what you decide to do with this machine, whether exchange or return it.

I'm sorry you had problems.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm just bummed because I waited 2 weeks to get it.. and Im hoping Specialty Graphics will work with me on the exchange. They probably arent open until Monday, it's probably going to be a hassle to exchange and will probably take forever to get the replacement. Then I have the fact that the FedEx people want a signature but I have to be at work during their delivery hours.

You don't have to apologize so much. It's not your fault! It's just a big fat bummer.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I know, it's just my way. 

I totally understand your frustration. I ordered something Wednesday, and I won't get it til Monday, and I'm going crazy! Waiting two weeks for something this major would drive me insane! Then to have problems when you receive it...what a HUGE BUMMER!!!

I hope it all works out for the best for you.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Doug
I got the cc200-20. Lower model of yours and have the same registration mark issues.
I have found a few forums about the craft robo and this issues seems to be prevalent with these things.

I still haven't heard from graphtec or specialty graphics (were purchased) about tis problem. About ready to ship it back.

With the carrier sheet you use it when you are cutting certain media. If doing transfer papers probably need the carrier.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I really hate to see people having these problems with their plotters. I was brand-new to them when we got ours, and I haven't had any troubles at all with ours (other than one setting that needed to be changed on set-up). That's why I've been recommending Graphtecs. We got a winner and I don't regret our purchase at all.

I wish I could actually come to all of your houses to check these problems out. I need to admit, I don't really know anything about the smaller CraftROBO, but I do know the CE5000 series.

If I had the extra money, I'd buy a CC200-20, just to try it out. Unfortunately I just don't have that extra cash. 

I really need to get some videos done on the CE5000 series.

But the problem with this particular one sounds like a hardware issue.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I decided to go back and see if it would cut something without registration marks... Just a random circle anywhere on the page... Now everytime I tell it to cut it says "HOLDING" and then says "CANNOT OPEN PORT". 

Like shutting down my computer and powering off the CrapRobo seems to have made it completely forget that it's connected still?? Ive shut it down, re-plugged in the USB, etc etc etc.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Just a quick question: What operating system are you using?

Other than that, it really does sound like a real problem with your machine.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I got the "cannot open port" to finally go away somehow. But now when I sent it to print it turns on and turns off immediately... ON-OFF! .. that fast.

Im using Mac OSX.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Doug
> 
> I still haven't heard from graphtec or specialty graphics (were purchased) about tis problem. About ready to ship it back.



You called them and never got an answer??

Great...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Go straight to their toll-free number first, and skip emailing Specialty Graphics: 888-330-6172

Or better yet, give Graphtec a call: 800-854-8385

They were able to help me with my issues when I had them.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I called them hours ago. They are closed. 

I emailed Specialty as well.

Problem is - Im sure they will want to troubleshoot at the time I am at work. I guess Im going to have to lug the thing to work and plug it in... and have my co-workers think im even more weird while im on the phone with tech support cussing at this cursed machine. heh.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder what operating system freebird uses....?

Maybe we are both on Mac OSX


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I sometimes forget that not everyone has all day every day to take care of things. I don't have another job, and our machine is here at home, so I can call companies during business hours. It sucks when businesses are only open when you're at work, and needing to take a day off of your paying job is a horrible way of having to take care of troubleshooting.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah.. everything gets in the way. Going to the bank, calling tech supports, going to the store. At least some websites have 24/7 free phone support. I love those companies.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

You've got all weekend before anyone at Specialty can take a stab at your problem.
If you've got nothing else more important, why not uninstall your software and start over. 

In one of your posts I thought I read that you actually unplugged the USB at some point from your computer. If so, when you plugged it back in again did you use the same port?

When I got my CC200-20, I yelled at the dog, kicked the wall, and did other unmentionable acts trying to get it to read the registration marks. Then it occured to me...I knew what didn't work, why not try something else. I think I'm finally in tune with the machine and it and I know each other's likes and dislikes now well enough that I have success with registration marks most of the time.

Hey... what have you got to loose other than your sanity?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

CuttingEdge! I'm so happy to hear you got yours working for you!

I know this thread is about a different machine, but would you mind posting what you did to get it to work for you? It may give us some ideas for this machine, too. 

I still think this particular machine is physically damaged, but you never know for sure...


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Uninstalled and reinstalled as Cutting Edge suggested... No more MARKERROR.. Now I am just repeatedly getting the "REALIGN ROLLERS" error.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

BTW, not sure if I mentioned yesterday. I tried to cut without using registration marks.. I just wanted anything cut... When I would send it to the cutter - the cutter would turn on and then immediately turn back off.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Perhaps a visual image will help. I have also found if the edge of sheet between registration marks 2 & 3 is too close to the guide mark on the CraftROBO, I'll sometimes receive an error code when measuring. This is what works best for me on the CC200-20 and honestly most of it I've learned from this forum.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Chani gave me a visual image last night as well. Thats how I set it up as too. (.. Sigh... I think there is a problem with either their software or the machine itself.

Has anyone else experienced problems with the MAC software for it? What do you use Chani and Cutting edge?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I figured since everyone is giving me diagrams on how to set it up I should take photos and show how I have it set up.

When I told it to cut like this... the cutter/head module went to the right, and over to the left... then stopped... and came up with the "REALIGN ROLLERS" error.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

UPDATE: Since the directions on the MAC installation were not clear this is how i installed it.

The first times I installed it I went on the installation CD and I installed Cutting Master 2/installer.


I then uninstalled that [for the 4th time] and instead intalled the following cutting master/English/C-Master ILCS2 Install UAL

This gave me a different type of setuop in illustrator. I went through the PDF manual and set the settings as it showed.. Once I clicked on "OUTPUT TO PLOTTER" it comes up with "Output to Plotter (USB)" I say ok.. it then says "Please use the Position keys to move the blade within the readable range (the green section of the drawing). I do that.. and then I hit OK... then I recieve an error in illustrator saying "A USB error has occured."

And no, my USB ports are not bad. They work fine .


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I run XP SP 2.
I tried again last nite. No luck.
This time I watched closely as it went into action.
The eye sits there over were the registration marks are printed going over them. It looks like its actually reading them. Does one side then goes to the other and then errors out that it can't read them. argghh.
So w/o using them I tried cutting. Makes one hell of a racket when its cutting.
I am just about through with this thing.

Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's what the CE5000 User Manual has to say about that error:



> If the​​*“REALIGN ROLLERS” *message is displayed when the medium is loaded
> and the media set lever is raised, either the right-hand push roller is not positioned
> over the right-hand wide grit roller or the left-hand push roller is not positioned over
> the grit roller. Check to confirm that they are positioned correctly.​


​


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know if you have been or not, and I apologize if you have been, but the pinch rollers need to be located only on the portions of the grit roller that are knurled, or gritty. Both the left and right sides need ot be over the gritty parts of the grit roller.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

AdamnSmith said:


> Chani gave me a visual image last night as well. Thats how I set it up as too. (.. Sigh... I think there is a problem with either their software or the machine itself.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced problems with the MAC software for it? What do you use Chani and Cutting edge?


Everything I have is Windows XP if for no other reason than uniformity. I have no experience with Mac and hope to have no experience with Vista for some time.

With issues on past installs here, I've been known to hit a wall due in part to frustration. So I can relate to what you must be going thru at the moment.

Are AI and CutMaster currently set with the same page sizes and orientation?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oops, I realised that when I replied about the grit rollers that there was a whole 'nother page to this thread! 

Let me catch up and I'll see if I can come up with any ideas.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Chani said:


> I don't know if you have been or not, and I apologize if you have been, but the pinch rollers need to be located only on the portions of the grit roller that are knurled, or gritty. Both the left and right sides need ot be over the gritty parts of the grit roller.


I did not know this, however, looking at my plotter, it happens to be set up correctly.

It's silly. I get a USB error on the computer but I get a REALIGN ROLLERS error from the machine.

This whole set up sucks. heh.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

So... Now I have both softwares installed. I have 

Cutting Master 2/installer

and

cutting master/English/C-Master ILCS2 Install UAL

In my "FILE" dropdown in illustrator I now have two cutting master options...

When I try to use the "C-Maqster ILCS2 Install UAL it gives a USB error, and the machine says to REALIGN ROLLERS...

When I use the CuttingMaster2/installer it will search for the registration mark.. find it...and then give a MARK ERROR.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you using the USB cable that came with your plotter?

We tried using an extension USB cable at first, and it gave us an error, too. I don't remember the exact error, tho.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Disregard that one.

I still think there's a problem with your machine. 

I finally found the sweet spot for my contour cutting alignment, and I haven't had a single read error in quite a while.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Everything I use came with the machine other than my computer and the piece of paper I am trying to cut .

My girl says I need to quit trying. Thats been my goal all weekend is to get this thing to cut something. I need to just throw in the towel and package it back up and try to call Graphtec/Specialty Graphics tomorrow from work...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdamnSmith said:


> I figured since everyone is giving me diagrams on how to set it up I should take photos and show how I have it set up.
> 
> When I told it to cut like this... the cutter/head module went to the right, and over to the left... then stopped... and came up with the "REALIGN ROLLERS" error.


I can clearly see why you were getting the realign roller error. The left roller must be right under the blue mark. I say that because I had that same message and fixed it by moving the roller in the right spot.

The usb error is something else. I have two computers. A desktop and a lap top. The driver works just fine with the desktop but for some reason it is having communication problems in my laptop.

Try removing the software completely and reinstall again. If nothing else work try Graphtec support.

I use Coreldraw X3. BTW make sure your image is not too big. If the optic sensor passes by the image and catches any part of it the sensor will think it is a registration mark and then you will get a registration error. I found that the hard way. It drove me crazy.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> I can clearly see why you were getting the realign roller error. The left roller must be right under the blue mark. I say that because I had that same message and fixed it by moving the roller in the right spot.
> 
> The usb error is something else. I have two computers. A desktop and a lap top. The driver works just fine with the desktop but for some reason it is having communication problems in my laptop.
> 
> ...


I understand the roller needs to be under the blue mark. The photos do not show that but i assure you that i have corrected that and am still recieiving issues. I am uninstalled and reinstalled the softwares multiple times. I guess the next step is to wait until tomorrow, package the machine up and take it to work with me to call tech support.

thank you all for your troubleshooting help. I will keep this thread updated with the latest news as it comes. Hopefully we can squash any problems other new CraftRobo Pro owners have in the future.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay I called Graphtek and they had me change some sort of GPLOP setting or something.. It works now. As far as I can tell. I will rrun more tests when i get home from work.

Anyone have a solution to the fact the machine is cutting itself when the razor goes through the paper?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Now we're back to the "CANNOT OPEN PORT" stage... Pretty much where I was right before tech support had me change from the GP GL ir whatever it was.. I am still on the same settings but apparently it wishes not to work again. Thats pretty cool. I see a return coming real quickly.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Which Mac and OS ?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, please return this one. 

This is a non-working machine. I wish it weren't so, but I doubt you will be able to get this particular one to work.  I know it's a hassle.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

MacBook Pro OSX 10


Yeah, Specialty Graphics is going to charge me a 20% restock fee to return this piece of **** garbage.

This is a crock.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Even for a defective item?!?

That's just not right. I will need to rethink my signature.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Dave at Specialty Graphics told me in order to make the censor pick up on the registration markrk i have to draw a 'box' around my design and THEN activate the registration marks.

I told him fine, I would try that and call him back tomorrow when it doesnt work.

Maybe he is not seeing this as "defective'. Its not user error. It's a waste of my time and patience. I Ordered a PLOTTER to CUT things. This does not do that. Therefor it is DEFECTIVE.

I will try this stupid hoop that he is making me jump through. It says NOTHING about drawing a box around your design in any of the literature I have found with the product. I refuse to pay a 20% restock on a machine that is defunct. I suppose tomorrow I will have a better idea of what sort of fight im up for - Im not going to get a new "troubleshoot" from him everyday until the 30 days are up.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you have a PC to test this on? I am wondering if it might be an issue with the Mac.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking at the Robo Pro photo in this thread got me to wondering. Does it use four corner registration marks? 

If it only uses three as the CC200-20 does, wouldn't the project shown be in backwards?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Do you have a PC to test this on? I am wondering if it might be an issue with the Mac.


No, my Apple is impecable. Unless you mean the software they made for the Mac. That could be it. My computer is very well taken care of and is top of the line. I have no issues with it in any other department.

And no, i dont use PCs because they are [IMO] trash.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> Looking at the Robo Pro photo in this thread got me to wondering. Does it use four corner registration marks?
> 
> If it only uses three as the CC200-20 does, wouldn't the project shown be in backwards?


It uses four corner registration marks. 

I think I may just make a video of my entire process so Ican send it to specialty, graphtec and post it on here.

It will be time consuming but I may have to do that just so either A) i can show I am not making an error or B) to learn what my error is.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

AdamnSmith said:


> No, my Apple is impecable. Unless you mean the software they made for the Mac. That could be it. My computer is very well taken care of and is top of the line. I have no issues with it in any other department.
> 
> And no, i dont use PCs because they are trash.


Yeah, I was addressing the issue of the software not being the best for the Mac. I went through a similar experience with my Mac and CutStudio. I went out and got a $400 PC to run my cutter with, as it seems that this is one of those markets that the PC has more stock in. Not saying I still didn't run into issues with Vista.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

If it IS the Mac software then I wonder if the Roland GX24 has issues with it's Mac software [assuming it has mac software]. I guess if my choice was to drop another $400 on a PC or another 700 to get a roland to run on my Mac. I'd probably be more apt to do that.

I'm not sure a PC would handle my files well. They never seem to have the power I need to run my artwork. Which is how I met Apple to begin with.

I still love the idea of the graphtec. Im not AGAINST it, Im just at wit's end with all of the troubleshooting. I've never had as many issues with anything i've boughten - unless it was broken and returned on defect warranty.

[BTW, sorry for the typos. My firefox seems to display text oddly on the forum. It's tough to get my typing accurate sometimes. ha]


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a Stika, which is the ugly little brother in the Roland family. CutStudio is what they use to run it. It does have a plug-in with Illustrator, but it is bare bones. That is one of the reasons I didn't like it. CutStudio runs only on the PC. I know of 1 or 2 forum members that run the GX-24 on Macs without any problems. I can't remember, but you may not be able to run the optical eye with a Mac, as I think it needs CutStudio the program tp recpgnize the registration marks. 

I create everything in Illustrator on my Mac, and then take it to the PC for cutting.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Not trying to sound cocky - but why would these companies who make hardware for designers aim to PC users? Who in their right mind would design on a PC?

Crazy talk, its all crazy talk! lol


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I dunno...I personally HATE working on Macs 

And no, you shouldn't need to draw a rectangle around your design and convert it to reg marks. Yes, that's what I do, but you do not NEED to.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

OKAY.. So I get home from work and decide to try the "draw a rectangle and turn it into registration marks".
I did that on one design and it actually worked.... So, i figured I would test the machine further [ya know, like as if it is all better]....

I shut down the computer, come back to it... I open a file and create a "cut" line around the artwork... I make a rectangle around it, leaving enough breathing room for the art and the cut lines...

Now its claiming the rectangle is not AROUND the art work.. BUT IT IS!!!!

Take a look.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Now that's strange. Look at it in wireframe view and see if there are any design elements at all either going through or on the outside of your rectangle.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

And BTW, for those who are not familiar with Illustrator.. That outter most black border is just the "artboard"... just shows how big the paper is in this case.. I have it at 8.5 x 11 inches.

I did this on landscape and portrait just to see if it made a difference...

I can pull the rectangle bigger... and bigger.. and when it FINALLY turns it into registration marks is once half the registration marks are not on the paper, some are still on the paper, but some wouldnt print because its too far off the "artboard".


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I checked the "outline" view already... But here is a screenshot just for proof


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Like I said, check to see if there are any invisible or hidden elements on your page outside of that rectangle. If there are, you'll need to delete them.

*edit..cross-post...you replied when I was typing this*


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's really weird.  I can't think of why this wouldn't work for you.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you save the file that worked? This may sound crazy, but was the box outside the actual working area in the first one?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay, how about this: Change the art board to the size of the artwork, then draw your box outside it.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Did you save the file that worked? This may sound crazy, but was the box outside the actual working area in the first one?


Here is the one that worked...


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Okay, how about this: Change the art board to the size of the artwork, then draw your box outside it.


Are you trying to trick the Craft Robo Pro?? You cant do it! It hates me regardless!! haha.

Here is a screenshot of that


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

AdamnSmith said:


> Here is the one that worked...


Will this one still work?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Will this one still work?


yeh its cutting right now... The registration marks were still there from earlier. I am now trying it on a completely new artwork.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

The only difference I can see, is the complexity of the artwork. I don't know if that is throwing it a curve.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

And to think I tried to choose a very simple character.

All the lines you see are not going to be cut. Just the outter most one.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

So I tried a new character.. made an outline around it to cut him out... and it worrked fine.. I cant stand how finacky and un-reliable this thing is. Hopefully it starts to catch on.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

When I cut regular paper it tears and bends and crinkles and turns to crap... I believe this will happen with the JPSS - do you HAVE to have the magic stuff to make this not happen?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Back to the "Marker Error"... This is ****ing stupid.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I took my cellphone and video'd what happens.

It's low quality and it's a .3GP file.. Not sure what that is, but my Motorola made it.. I can view it on quicktime just fine.

http://www.onthefritts.com/CR.3GP

This video shows the machine's optical eye locating and finessing it's coordinates or whatever on the first mark, and then travelling to the next mark, and shooting the red lazer RIGHT ON THE MARK - yet not finding it. My cellphone stopped recording right when the machine stopped... Then it came up with "MARK ERROR" and stopped moving.

Looks like we are back to square one.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I see clicking that link doesnt open the video. iut says its a binary file. I dont know how to make it viewable. If anyone knows how and wants to take a look, lemme know. Or you can take my word for it.. heh...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am at home sick so figure I will call Graphtec today about mine not finding registration marks.
In all the paper work there is not one phone number listed. In no mood to call and be told to call different number so is there a certain number to call for robo support , non pro version. cc 200-20
thanks
mark


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

North America: *(800) 854-8385

It's all the same place... Thing is, 95% of the time they do not answer. If you leave a message though they do call you back. I tested that whole thing out yesterday after calling 9 times.

Let us know what you figure out. I brought my CraftRobo to work... I will being calling someone about this again. Im sick of this particular machine.

Be prepared to hear a strong accent. Sometimes they talk way too fast in their accent for me to understand.
*


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Doug,

I don't know what to say about this thing being so finicky, but yes, you do need a backer paper like Magic Mask to cut any single-ply media like paper. If you don't use something like that it will also cut into the so-called cutting strip on your plotter. You really don't want that to happen.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks. I will call.
I sent them like 4 emails a week plus ago and no response at all. 
Nor from speciaty graphics were I bought it from. Guess thats why they were cheaper than everyone esle.

ThankS
Mark


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, I spoke with Dave at Specilalty Graphics again.. Him and his employee messed around with my file to come up with solutions. They found things that worked as they were having the same result as me initally. When I get home I will test those options and let you know the result.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Back to "cannot open port".... Anyone else get this ever?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Free Bird, did you end up calling them? Get any resolutions?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Freebird died of his sickness.... ?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

no but close to it.
Didn't call. Have to wait till end of this week when I'm off work.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Doug, you've been having good luck with yours now, haven't you? At least that's the way it sounded in your YIM's.

Did it in fact turn out to be a communication error with your computer and not a problem with the plotter itself?

Let us know what you did, please, so that we can all learn.  It sure did sound like a hardware issue to me at first, but I guess we all live and learn.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I called CraftRobo and they had me download yet a different software. It was from graphteccorp .. I cannot find the page now. 
The guy from Specialty Graphics became pretty cool and was very proactive with helping me with the machine. I narrow down the problem to:
1. limited paperwork about how the machine registration marks work
2. the software originally given to me sucks for the mac.. this new one seems good.

Otherwise it works good right now.. Im happy. Just waiting on a sample pack from Josh Ellsworth and then I will be able to determine what supplies I need! YAY!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to hear you are up and running now, Doug. 

Hopefully others will benefit from your experience. It's a silver lining at least.

I wonder if Freebird's making out any better yet.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AdamnSmith said:


> I called CraftRobo and they had me download yet a different software. It was from graphteccorp .. I cannot find the page now.
> The guy from Specialty Graphics became pretty cool and was very proactive with helping me with the machine. I narrow down the problem to:
> 1. limited paperwork about how the machine registration marks work
> 2. the software originally given to me sucks for the mac.. this new one seems good.
> ...


 
I am so happy that I read all of this!

I am getting ready to purchase the robo pro CE5000-40!

I do have a PC(I just can't get used to the mac..... yet!) and I hope that this robo pro will not give me the same problems that you had.

I do run VISTA on my laptop , so I hope that will not be a problem either!

I will also be using Coreldraw X3 & PS 7.0


Did you ever figure out this machine??

Any tips about the blade and down force used for different types of paper??

Did you end up getting paper from JOSH or from somewhere else??

PLEASE .... any and all tips about this machine will be soooooo appreciated!!!!!


thanks!!


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

i just purchased a robo CE5000-40 from Specialty Graphics. after reading this thread i am now worried...i do run a pc with XP pro SP2. i plan to cut Jet Dark transfer sheets with it along with other transfers. i hope for the best...no customer should go through this much headache for a product.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The only errors I've ever encountered with our CE5000-60 have been user errors. If I don't leave enough room for the pinch rollers and distance from the pinch rollers to the blade, then I get errors.

But otherwise our machine has been perfect for us. 

I do prefer a Roland GX-24 for cutting printed transfers or stickers, but the CR Pro is perfectly capable. 

Not to worry.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

good to know...i just don't know if i can justify the extra 700 bucks for a Roland. much rather use those bucks for a sewing machine for modding apparels...or something like that.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I understand. 

But...if you do plan on doing a lot of contour cutting, the GX-24 really is worth the extra money for transfers.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

When you are contour cutting do not make the contour really close to the edge of the image to avoid cutting part of it. Well at least my Craft Robo Pro cutter does not cut right on the money even after it has calibrated to the registration marks.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well I definitely need the machine to do pretty close contours, right on the outer edge of image...especially cutting transfers for Darks which are opaque. I would rather not have any white borders. just wouldn't look as good.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

talos72 said:


> Well I definitely need the machine to do pretty close contours, right on the outer edge of image...especially cutting transfers for Darks which are opaque. I would rather not have any white borders. just wouldn't look as good.


Please let us know your results. Maybe I just haven't gotten the right setup with my machine.

Thanks.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lnfortun, what is your setup just out of curiousity? i have a laptop running XP pro SP2...i really hope the cutter is not gonna give me too much headache. as of now i am doing experiments with designs so no high volume stuff hence the choice of Graphtec.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

talos72 said:


> Lnfortun, what is your setup just out of curiousity? i have a laptop running XP pro SP2...i really hope the cutter is not gonna give me too much headache. as of now i am doing experiments with designs so no high volume stuff hence the choice of Graphtec.


I use a Compaq desktop with XP Home version SP2 operating system and 480MB of memory. I tried installing the software in a Dell Inspiron B130 but for some reason the software does not recognize the USB port. So I gave up using the laptop.

As far as graphics design software is concerned I use CorelDraw X3. I send the plot file via Corel plugin for the graphtec cutter.

Speaking of difficulty. It took me a while in figuring out how to position the blade so that the optic sensor will recognize the registration makrs consistently.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> Speaking of difficulty. It took me a while in figuring out how to position the blade so that the optic sensor will recognize the registration makrs consistently.


please share any tips or information you have...it could save others some grief.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

talos72 said:


> please share any tips or information you have...it could save others some grief.


The plotter treats the image opposite to the graphics image in the graphics software. To have the transfer paper in portrait on the carrier sheet the image has to be landscape in the plotter file.

I place the transfer paper approximately 0.5" away from the edges of the bottom corner of the sticky sheet. Make sure that the transfer paperedges are parallel to the edges of the sticky sheet. The knife is located inside the registration mark as shown in the picture by moving it with position buttons.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

cool image! i noticed in your diagram the top of your artwork is pretty close to the top edge of the transfer sheet...the Craft Robo instructions say you should have minimum of 2.5" from top of the paper. does using the carrier allow for the image to be printer bigger? also, are you saying that if your file is in portrait mode, before printing it you should change the printer setting to landscape so the plotter cuts it properly?

thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

talos72 said:


> cool image! i noticed in your diagram the top of your artwork is pretty close to the top edge of the transfer sheet...the Craft Robo instructions say you should have minimum of 2.5" from top of the paper. does using the carrier allow for the image to be printer bigger? also, are you saying that if your file is in portrait mode, before printing it you should change the printer setting to landscape so the plotter cuts it properly?
> 
> thanks


Actually the carrier sheet is 13" X 19". I cropped the top of the carrier sheet because the file will be too big to attach in the forum. When the plot or print file is in portrait the cutter program will show it in the plotter monitor display laying side ways (landscape) and it will be cut that way. So make sure to lay the transfer in that way on the carrier sheet.


----------



## talos72 (Nov 4, 2006)

good to know...I just got my machine. Installed softwares (driver and cutting software). 

finally someone got back to me from Graphtec (apparently the office is in CA which is where i am...so the hours work out ). the tech was very helpfull and walked me through basic steps and i managed to do couple of simple jobs. reg marks seem to read ok...just have to be aware of few things. anyhow, so far so good...i bought an extra blue blade holder and a Clean Cut blade for it for cutting transfers. guess will have to read manual carefully and play around with software.

few things to remember: 

keep the rollers under the blue strips (which are above the grid rollers)

keep min of 0.5" distance between rollers and reg marks

make sure the registration type in the software matches the one selected in the cutter

thanks for everyone's input...very helpfull

now i need to find a software to make tracing edge-lines easier...i mostly work in PSD file formats so it means i have to manually trace cut lines on a new layer with the pen tool.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

talos72 said:


> good to know...I just got my machine. Installed softwares (driver and cutting software).
> 
> finally someone got back to me from Graphtec (apparently the office is in CA which is where i am...so the hours work out ). the tech was very helpfull and walked me through basic steps and i managed to do couple of simple jobs. reg marks seem to read ok...just have to be aware of few things. anyhow, so far so good...i bought an extra blue blade holder and a Clean Cut blade for it for cutting transfers. guess will have to read manual carefully and play around with software.
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Looks like you are on your way without a hitch.

What is a clean cut blade? Is that something other than the one that came with the unit?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Clean Cut blades are aftermarket blades that are supposed to out perform OEM blades by a LONG shot. They're carbide blades and are supposed to be the best available.

We have some, but we haven't actually put them in our machine yet.

They're more expensive than Graphtec and Roland blades, but they're supposed to be well worth it. 

You can find them at Specialty Graphics Supply - Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses and Supplies and other distributors, or you can buy them directly from the guy that makes them. Clean Cut Blade


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Clean Cut blades are aftermarket blades that are supposed to out perform OEM blades by a LONG shot. They're carbide blades and are supposed to be the best available.
> 
> We have some, but we haven't actually put them in our machine yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chani.

Now I remember. I did buy a 60 degree blade for my cutter. It did not seem to cut clean especially the corners. It has angled cut intstead of sharp corner. It is suppose to work better with thicker material but had trouble cutting with it.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your experience with your Graphtec. I have a few threads on my experience with the Graphtec Craft Robo I purchased on New Years Eve. But just to name a few issues
1. They have not built a plug in to launch the cutting from Corel Draw X4 except for the Robo Pro.
2. Be very careful of all of there software downloads. They are full of viruses, Trojan horses, and malware. I have numerous security programs and firewalls running on my laptop due to the information I deal with in my day job and other busness I own. All of my anti-virus software were knocking a multitude of viruses like hitting home runs at Yankee Stadium when I downloaded some of their plug-ins.
3. My device also has the optical eye for registration marks. I spent 2 days trying to get it work. I lined it up right over the registration marks. A few times it read the marks for all 3, then popped up an erro message and wouldn't do it.
4. Tech support is a joke. I have called numerous times and no one picks up. It's always "leave a message."
5. The manuals that come with it are a joke. If you read carefully enough, you can tell in some cases it was written by someone in whom English was not their first language AND they are not that proficient with the language yet either. (not a stab at those in whom English was not their first language, just stating a difficulty when trying to read a tech manual that is poorly written)
My advice - it's a crappy product. I use it now for cutting shapes. For cutting of letters I use vinyl with it. I'll upgrade to the Roland and plan on either selling this thing on ebay cheap or tossing it in the Hudson River.


----------



## amsie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all, found this thread via a seach from Google. I today ran a firmware update on my craft robo pro, and it would not find the registration marks, no matter what I tried. Eventually, I realised that I am a dumbass, and had the machine set to roller and not sheet. It turns out that the firmware had lost all the manual settings that I had put into the CR cutter.

I've had this machine for over a year now, and to be honest, it's never caused me any problems, and is very accurate. Its worth mentioning though that its not a plug and play machine, and there are a lot of things to configure to get the machine working correctly, both software and hardware settings, and this can take 1-2 days depending on how quick you are on the uptake. I use XP and the AI plugin and run it via USB.

I would recommend this product, so don't be put off by some of the postings on this thread, although the origional poster may or may not have had a hardware fault.

Also, the tech support did get back to me fairly quick although I told them I had already solved the problem. No point me calling them from the UK as most Americans can't seem to understand my English accent (I know this from working on an American Cruise Ship for a while).

Hope you have all solved your problems.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

When you say accurate how tight can you cut around the image? I always have problem with a little horizontal offset. When cut exactly to the edge I get some clipping. It is a negative registration offset. I wish there is a way to enter negative offset of the registration mark. So I cheat a little. After I print the cut image I move the cut line towards the offset before I send the contour cut line to the plotter. Or make the contour cut line a bit larger to have clearance between the image and the cut line. The funny thing is when I cut a rectangle or a circle it cuts just fine. I run into problems when the image shape is intricate. I have called support but the suggestions did not help. I asked if I could send the image with cut line and registration marks so the tech can test cut it. Maybe I am doing something wrong. The tech agreed so I sent it but he never got back to me. I followed up a few times. Still nothing so I gave up on it. I am leery about updating the firmware because other issues might show up. Have you seen other issues besides not reading the registration marks which turned out to be operator error?

Thanks.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

After i figured out how to use the machine with the registration marks (my error being that my artwork was too big on the page for the cutter's required margin) i have had nothing but a breeze with the CR machine. I often kiss it!


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm often ready to kick mine. It cuts pretty good when I am cutting vinyl for letters and shapes. But every time I have tried to use it to cut a design out of heat transfer paper, it's always off. I did speak with the tech dept at Graphtec and sent them a design I wanted to cut out of heat transfer paper. It took them 3 days to respond back saying they got it to cut right. They told me to use a carrier sheet and that would fix the problem. I advised them how can that fix them problem with the optical eye refuses to read the registration mark? Carrier sheet or no, it still doesn't see it. Or, it would read all three and then kick back and error saying to couldn't see it.

Also, I have to say it over heats too often. When it over heats, you have to unplug it and let it cool for 20 minutes before you can re-start. It's a pain in the ***. Sorry but I still say this cutter is a piece of garbage. I'm hoping to get a Roland by the end of this year.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> I'm often ready to kick mine. It cuts pretty good when I am cutting vinyl for letters and shapes. But every time I have tried to use it to cut a design out of heat transfer paper, it's always off. I did speak with the tech dept at Graphtec and sent them a design I wanted to cut out of heat transfer paper. It took them 3 days to respond back saying they got it to cut right. They told me to use a carrier sheet and that would fix the problem. I advised them how can that fix them problem with the optical eye refuses to read the registration mark? Carrier sheet or no, it still doesn't see it. Or, it would read all three and then kick back and error saying to couldn't see it.
> 
> Also, I have to say it over heats too often. When it over heats, you have to unplug it and let it cool for 20 minutes before you can re-start. It's a pain in the ***. Sorry but I still say this cutter is a piece of garbage. I'm hoping to get a Roland by the end of this year.


I had nothing but problem reading with the registration marks the first time I have my CRP. It turns out I had it in auto scan mode. Since then everything works fine except when the registration marks are very faint or very thin lines or the carrier or the paper is skewed or the marks are out of bounds. I place the registration marks as close as possible to the boundary of printable area so I can get the most out image size out of the transfer paper.

Somehow if you don't have the knife where the software can find the registration marks in auto scan it will miss it all together. Not sure if the new firmware has enhancement for that issue. So I don't use auto scan.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I had nothing but problem reading with the registration marks the first time I have my CRP. It turns out I had it in auto scan mode. Since then everything works fine except when the registration marks are very faint or very thin lines or the carrier or the paper is skewed or the marks are out of bounds. I place the registration marks as close as possible to the boundary of printable area so I can get the most out image size out of the transfer paper.
> 
> Somehow if you don't have the knife where the software can find the registration marks in auto scan it will miss it all together. Not sure if the new firmware has enhancement for that issue. So I don't use auto scan.


I tried it both in auto scan and manually doing it. Never got it to work in the auto scan. When I did it manually, it did read all three marks, but then kicks back an error message saying it couldn't read the marks. I think the optical eye is blind!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmmm. Maybe you have a defective unit. Have you tried raising the sensitivity? Don't go too high or it will pick background noise and it will make it worse. I forgot I have to do a very minute adjustment to that also. Sometimes I get the same scenario that you have when the paper or the carrier is skewed or push the registration limit that is really close to the edge of the paper. Have tried using the carrier sheet?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Might I suggest doing say a 2" circle in the center of an 8"x11" (or whatever your standard paper size is where you live).... and have the registration marks within a reasonable distance from the circle....

This will leave PLENTY of margin for the machine.

My problem really was I was trying to cut out like 7"x10" designs from an 8"x11" paper... and it just was too large of a design....

Id be curious to know how my suggested method turns out.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree that way page or margin limit are out of the picture to find out that the machine is functioning as it should be. Although I am able to cut as large as 7.3 X 10.2. I have not tried bigger than that but I think as long as the image clears the registration marks it will cut it provided that the transfer paper is on the carrier sheet. Actually the cutter software knows off hand where the registration marks are in the cut area. I noticed once it finds the first one it will ignore any line along the path that the eye passes then go straight to the next marks.

BTW Hoodie what vector software are using?


----------



## amsie (Jul 29, 2009)

In answer to the question, my designs are not very intricate, in fact, there literally squares and rectangles with curved corners. However, they have to be accurate as to where there cut and in that respect, they nearly always cut where there supposed to. I only cut vinyl so not used any other media.

There is an option on the machine to expand the cutting range, it's called "EXPAND". Press pause, scroll down to EXPAND and set it to "YES". This might solve some of the other problems on here. I have my registrations virtually at the edge of an A3 sheet width, although not on the length.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amsie said:


> In answer to the question, my designs are not very intricate, in fact, there literally squares and rectangles with curved corners. However, they have to be accurate as to where there cut and in that respect, they nearly always cut where there supposed to. I only cut vinyl so not used any other media.
> 
> There is an option on the machine to expand the cutting range, it's called "EXPAND". Press pause, scroll down to EXPAND and set it to "YES". This might solve some of the other problems on here. I have my registrations virtually at the edge of an A3 sheet width, although not on the length.
> 
> ...


If you look at the image I posted in this thread a few pages back that is how intricate the shape is and some are more complex. Like this thumbnail below.


----------



## amsie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Luis,

Unfortunately, I don't have to do anything as intricate as that, so can't really advise the best way to do that. What material is it that you have to cut? Like I said, I don't do anything t-shirts, I only got here trying to find a technical answer for the CR Pro myself.

Paul


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amsie said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have to do anything as intricate as that, so can't really advise the best way to do that. What material is it that you have to cut? Like I said, I don't do anything t-shirts, I only got here trying to find a technical answer for the CR Pro myself.
> 
> Paul


I usually contour cut a mask in the shape of the image (Slightly larger contour cut line) out of a regular printer paper so that I don't ruin the transfer paper in the process. I then press the mask against the transfer with very low temp and low pressure for 6 seconds just to keep them together. The mask will cover unwanted polymer that will prevent the polymer from transferring on the shirt during the final pressing. I only do that for transfer that leaves polymer window around the image especially on light pastel or slightly dark colored shirts. With masking I can get very loose contour cut line. It don't have to be right on the money. I can also move it around to get accurate alignment on the image and prevent clipping.

I also contour cut opaque for dark shirt . Masking will not work with opaque. Literally, it has to be cut as close as possible to get rid of the unwanted opaque around the image. That is where I ran into problem with the negative offset with my CRP.

The image below is contour cut out of Inktra opaque transfer paper.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I agree that way page or margin limit are out of the picture to find out that the machine is functioning as it should be. Although I am able to cut as large as 7.3 X 10.2. I have not tried bigger than that but I think as long as the image clears the registration marks it will cut it provided that the transfer paper is on the carrier sheet. Actually the cutter software knows off hand where the registration marks are in the cut area. I noticed once it finds the first one it will ignore any line along the path that the eye passes then go straight to the next marks.
> 
> BTW Hoodie what vectore software are using?


I'm using Corel Draw X14. Problem is, I have the academic version. The plug in that Graphtec created does not work with this version. You have to buy the full in order for the plug in to work. Of course, Graphtec doesn't tell you that one either.

I'm using Coreldraw to clean up any images, save them as a bitmap, them drop them into graphtec to cut it. It's a round about way of doing it, but it works for now. Of course, I have not been able to do this with anything involving heat transfer paper. This works ok with vinyl. But I do notice that sometimes, the cut lines are off with the graphtec once you get the outline.

It just has a few things I really do not like. The overheating part is one of the things I really hate. It overheates far to quickly. This is truly a pain in the a$$ when you are trying to get things done. They should have built a fan in there somewhere to cool the unit down if they knew it tends to overheat fairly quickly and often.

As far as I'm concerned, my mind has been made up a long time ago. This product gets a thumbs down vote from me. And for the cost, I could have probably gone with a US Cutter which would allow me to at least cut bigger images in vinyl.


----------



## amsie (Jul 29, 2009)

Are we talking about the Small A4 Craft Robo? The Pro is the bigger A3 version, and has never had to stop from overheating. The small A4 one does but thats normally a good reminded to take a break and make a cup of tea  although I agree, it is a pain when you need to get something done on the quick!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoodietees said:


> I'm using Corel Draw X14. Problem is, I have the academic version. The plug in that Graphtec created does not work with this version. You have to buy the full in order for the plug in to work. Of course, Graphtec doesn't tell you that one either.
> .


There are members that ran into the same problem with academic version. One member (Ashamut) that I know resloved it buy buying the VBA add on from Corel for $25.00. Grapthec has Cutting Master 2 plug in for X4 and other support files.

Here are link for driver, plug ins, and control and firmware:

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo

They are all under Plotters category and FC8000 series.

May be there is still hope for your CRP 5000-40. If that is what you have.

Free Videos are also available at GraphtecAmerica.com


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

amsie said:


> Are we talking about the Small A4 Craft Robo? The Pro is the bigger A3 version, and has never had to stop from overheating. The small A4 one does but thats normally a good reminded to take a break and make a cup of tea  although I agree, it is a pain when you need to get something done on the quick!


Yes, I have the smaller unit. I bought it based off some of the recommendations based of of this website and that I was limited with my cash at the time. The over heating fairly quickly is a huge issue which the Graphtec people should have addressed and resolved prior to releasing this product IMHO. It truly is a pain in the a$$ and takes up time. When it happens, you have to cut it off, unplug it, and wait 20 minutes. But after that, it may cut 2 or 3 designs before overheating again. I like I said, I'm looking forward to buying a Roland. I was thinking about buying a US Cutter. At least I can get a bigger unit that cuts and doesn't overheat all the time.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I got JPSS paper in the mail via UPS today. I'm gonna try out the Craft Robo Pro contour cutting features tonight. Wish me luck. Thanks for the all the info this threads has provided.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I usually contour cut a mask in the shape of the image (Slightly larger contour cut line) out of a regular printer paper so that I don't ruin the transfer paper in the process. I then press the mask against the transfer with very low temp and low pressure for 6 seconds just to keep them together. The mask will cover unwanted polymer that will prevent the polymer from transferring on the shirt during the final pressing. I only do that for transfer that leaves polymer window around the image especially on light pastel or slightly dark colored shirts. With masking I can get very loose contour cut line. It don't have to be right on the money. I can also move it around to get accurate alignment on the image and prevent clipping.


 
GREAT tip Luis!!!! (as always!)

I am going to try this as soon as I am brave enough to use your "contour cut" directions/PDF!!! (I am a little bit intimidated)

I will also be testing Joto's inkjet ink/solvent ink "print-n-cut" media! 

......hopefully my Graphtec ce5000-60 will not give me any problems.....if it does I know that I can come here and "re-read" this thread since the CRP is the "same" cutter as mine. 
thanks to all!!!!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> GREAT tip Luis!!!! (as always!)
> 
> I am going to try this as soon as I am brave enough to use your "contour cut" directions/PDF!!! (I am a little bit intimidated)
> 
> ...


Do have solvent ink printer? If you solutions opaque is really very thin, very soft and stretchy. At least the sample I saw at ISS trade show in Imprintables booth.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Do have solvent ink printer? If you solutions opaque is really very thin, very soft and stretchy. At least the sample I saw at ISS trade show in Imprintables booth.


OH! I WISH!!!!!! LOL! 
(I do like "solutions opaque" and have it printed for me by a friend)
(joto said that they have a new rival to 'solutions opaque" ...I am excited to try it as well!!!)

I guess I did not write it clearly.....please forgive.....
What I meant to say was that the new JOTO "print-n-cut" media has one of the 5 types listed as "for use w/ inkjet pigment inks and/or solvent inks.
I will be testing it w/ pigment inks.
They suggested I "mask" it w/ TTD mask.
.....we will see......


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> OH! I WISH!!!!!! LOL!
> (I do like "solutions opaque" and have it printed for me by a friend)
> (joto said that they have a new rival to 'solutions opaque" ...I am excited to try it as well!!!)
> 
> ...


Be careful with TTD. It has low melting point. 320F tops. You are aware that it is just a large version of application tape. It is entirely different method I use for light transfer. Chani posted Magic Mask for heat transfer. It is available at Beacon Graphics. It is actually Stahl's brand.

Please post your test results.

Thanks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Be careful with TTD. It has low melting point. 320F tops. You are aware that it is just a large version of application tape. It is entirely different method I use for light transfer. Chani posted Magic Mask for heat transfer. It is available at Beacon Graphics. It is actually Stahl's brand.
> 
> Please post your test results.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do Luis! 
I will post results as soon as I can

I have 4 different masks in stock...

*TTD*(med tack) - clear with a white backer

*Magic Mask*(med/high tack)- clear with a yellow backer

*Stretchprint Mask*(high tack)(new on the market) - clear with white backer

*R Tape*(Grade 4075 RLA High Tack Conform series) - looks like tan/cream color masking/paper tape



I guess I will have to test all 4 with the IYA dark(ironall dark) and the Joto print-n-cut.

It might take me a while so please do not think that I have forgotten you all! LOL!!!


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> I can clearly see why you were getting the realign roller error. The left roller must be right under the blue mark. I say that because I had that same message and fixed it by moving the roller in the right spot.
> 
> The usb error is something else. I have two computers. A desktop and a lap top. The driver works just fine with the desktop but for some reason it is having communication problems in my laptop.
> 
> ...


I AM YELLING because I just bought this cutter, and had taken my first 'while you wait order and this stupid message appeared! You saved my sanity tonight!!!!!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Will do Luis!
> I will post results as soon as I can
> 
> I have 4 different masks in stock...
> ...


Here it is already November. I think we all been forgotten.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello again. I would like to know if one can cut directly from Corel on this cutter/plotter. At the moment I make my design in Corel X3, mostly text, and then mirror and export the graphic in dxf or whatever it is. Then I load this file into the Robo software where it appears very tiny in the bottom left hand corner. Then I have resize to get it to the right size and then cut. 

Is there a better way? Thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MayanXic said:


> Hello again. I would like to know if one can cut directly from Corel on this cutter/plotter. At the moment I make my design in Corel X3, mostly text, and then mirror and export the graphic in dxf or whatever it is. Then I load this file into the Robo software where it appears very tiny in the bottom left hand corner. Then I have resize to get it to the right size and then cut.
> 
> Is there a better way? Thanks!


Yes with Graphtec Craft Robo Pro you can cut directly from Coreldraw X3. There is a Cutting Master plug in for X3. The plug can be accessed under the Application Launcher drop down menu. The Icon looks like a rocket ship.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> Yes with Graphtec Craft Robo Pro you can cut directly from Coreldraw X3. There is a Cutting Master plug in for X3. The plug can be accessed under the Application Launcher drop down menu. The Icon looks like a rocket ship.


Forgive my ignorance but where does this Application Launcher reside? I have looked in Corel and also my list of Programs and can't see it. 

Is this a stupid question? 

Thanks


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

MayanXic said:


> Forgive my ignorance but where does this Application Launcher reside? I have looked in Corel and also my list of Programs and can't see it.
> 
> Is this a stupid question?
> 
> Thanks


Just found it on the CD I think. I'll be back if this doesn't work!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MayanXic said:


> Just found it on the CD I think. I'll be back if this doesn't work!


Cutting Master is not part of Corel Draw CD. It is part of Graphtec software installation process.

The application launcher is shown below. The last two items are part of the Cutting Master plug in


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Found the icon on my CorelDraw screen! It comes up with an error message when I click on the Cut/Plot option:

Running Corel Draw not found.

What now?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MayanXic said:


> Found the icon on my CorelDraw screen! It comes up with an error message when I click on the Cut/Plot option:
> 
> Running Corel Draw not found.
> 
> What now?


Make sure you have VBA plug in CorelDraw. When CorelDraw opens press Alt and F11. If VBA window does not come up that indicates your Corel Draw did not come with VBA. You need to Upgrade or buy VBA plug in form Corel Draw. Not sure how to get one. Drop a PM to Ashamutt. She bought the VBA from Corel Draw for $25.00.


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

what exactly are the grit rollers?

im having trouble with set up

thanks


----------

